# rollers for tumblers cheap



## Bottle tumbler (Oct 24, 2005)

follow this link and get some rollers real cheap for your new tumbler, just call them.

 rick kern

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7555166672&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEDW%3AIT&rd=1


----------

